# Who is the spookiest actor?



## DarrenGMiller (Jul 23, 2005)

This was inspired by the thread about the scariest movie.

What actor(s) in suspense or horror movies  is/are just spooky and freak(s) you out?

My vote goes for Christopher Walken.

Others on my list include:
Anthony Hopkins
Jack Nicholson
Christopher Lloyd
Tim Curry

DM


----------



## paz (Jul 23, 2005)

Lance Henriksen.


----------



## rom90125 (Jul 23, 2005)

wolf70 said:
			
		

> This was inspired by the thread about the scariest movie.
> 
> What actor(s) in suspense or horror movies  is/are just spooky and freak(s) you out?
> 
> ...




Totally agree...this cat is barely on the fringe of normalcy


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 23, 2005)

Definitely Christopher Walken...but he's just so great, too.


----------



## Jamdin (Jul 23, 2005)

My top three choices would be Vincent Price, Christopher Lee and Boris Karloff.


----------



## Silver Moon (Jul 23, 2005)

Crispin Glover


----------



## Darthjaye (Jul 23, 2005)

I'm gonna go with the original creepy guy....Christopher Lee.


----------



## Dark Jezter (Jul 23, 2005)

Cristopher Walkin all the way.


----------



## Arpad (Jul 23, 2005)

Tom Cruise.  Ohmygod.  Shudder.


----------



## TDRandall (Jul 23, 2005)

More references, links, or pictures please!  I'm terrible with names.

Of course, my wife would say that I'm terrible with faces too ("hey, is that the guy from....?"  "No dear.").  The more connections you can make for me the better.

For me the difficulty is separating the person from the role or movie.

Guess I'll say Vincent Price - I think he could spook me out without too much trouble even if he was a nameless nobody that I merely bumped into going around a corner.


----------



## Tonguez (Jul 23, 2005)

Vincent Price of course (hey Sunday Night Horrors as a child always had Vincent Price)

(_Christopher Lee was too debonair to be creepy imho whereas Vincent had that freaky eyebrow going on_!!!)

Max Schreck (Nosferatu) is close, even the name is creepy

Chris Walken is brilliant, intense but not really creepy 

Gene Wilder as Willy Wonka gave me the creeps too


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jul 23, 2005)

Julian Sands - Warlock movies and some others.


----------



## Wormwood (Jul 23, 2005)

Keanu Reeves is the most frightening actor I've ever seen. I dare you to watch him in Dracula or Point Break and maintain a belief in a rational, ordered universe.

He's Cthulhu with a learning disability.


----------



## Klaus (Jul 23, 2005)

Christopher Walken, hands down. Just watch the Simpsons episode where he's reading children stories for proof!

Even the Fatboy Slim video "Weapon of Choice" is creepy with him!


----------



## reveal (Jul 23, 2005)

Michael Berryman

You've seen him, you probably just don't know his name. He's been in a lot of horror movies.


----------



## Starman (Jul 23, 2005)

I can't look at Robert Blake without shivering after seeing him in Lost Highway.

Starman


----------



## DarrenGMiller (Jul 23, 2005)

TDRandall said:
			
		

> More references, links, or pictures please! I'm terrible with names.
> 
> Of course, my wife would say that I'm terrible with faces too ("hey, is that the guy from....?" "No dear."). The more connections you can make for me the better.
> 
> ...








Christopher Walken





Jack Nicholson





Christopher Lloyd





Tim Curry





Anthony Hopkins

Those are some pictures of the actors on my list.

DM


----------



## Renton (Jul 23, 2005)

Julian Beck (Kane) from Poltergeist 2.  This guy really creeped me out as a youngster.


----------



## Aeson (Jul 23, 2005)

Ben Foster

You should see him in Hostage.


----------



## devilbat (Jul 23, 2005)

Julian Beck.  If I saw this guy in the street, I would run the other way.


----------



## griff_goodbeard (Jul 23, 2005)

When I saw the title of this thread, the first person I thought of is Christopher Walken.  I guess he's the popular choice.


----------



## Wormwood (Jul 23, 2005)

Where';s the love for Angus Scrimm. At the very least, he wins the Best Horror Name Award*







* In case you're curious, Best Action Name: Wings Hauser. Best Dramatic Name: Powers Boothe


----------



## Qlippoth (Jul 23, 2005)

Yet another vote for Christopher Walken.

What I love about him is not just the creepiness--it's the completely wacked-out sense of humor he obviously has.  Not just his SNL hostings (he's apparently been given an open invite to host whenever he likes), but the Fatboy Slim video he dances throughout just kills me. He's tweaked, and he knows it!





"Champagne?"


----------



## wingsandsword (Jul 23, 2005)

Christopher Walken, clearly.  I saw the title of the thread and that's the first thing I thought of, before I clicked on it.  Apparently I wasn't the only one.

Honorable Mentions to:
Dennis Hopper
Christopher Lee
Jack Nicholson


----------



## Psionicist (Jul 23, 2005)




----------



## GentleGiant (Jul 23, 2005)

Doug Hutchison - mostly as Eugene Victor Tooms in the X-Files, though. Creepy, creepy guy.


----------



## Klaus (Jul 24, 2005)

Psionicist said:
			
		

>



 Yeah, but picture Samara played by Christopher Walken!


RUUUNNNN!!!!!


----------



## Justin (Jul 24, 2005)

Steve Buscemi.  This guy just freaks me out.  Though, that may partly be due to his role in _Monsters, Inc_.


----------



## DarrenGMiller (Jul 24, 2005)

Though Christopher Walken is definitely my number 1, I also thought of another actor on the fringe:






Billy Bob Thornton

I saw in a recent article, a photo of the wall outside his in-home recording studio.  In the photo was a sign with a gun hanging from it.  The sign said, "We don't call 911."

DM


----------



## mhacdebhandia (Jul 24, 2005)

Klaus said:
			
		

> Christopher Walken, hands down. Just watch the Simpsons episode where he's reading children stories for proof!



If, like me, you're an aficionado of Christopher Walken *and* Christopher Walken impressions, you'll know that's actually Jay Mohr doing the voice.

Other well-known-actors-in-their-own-right who do a killer Walken are Kevin Pollack and Kevin Spacey. Spacey did a great "Walken auditioning for the part Han Solo" on _Saturday Night Live_ once, made funnier by the fact that Walken was Lucas' second choice if he couldn't have Harrison Ford.

I vote Walken myself, obviously.


----------



## Harmon (Jul 24, 2005)

Paris Hilton <shutter> is that acting?  Oh, my God!


----------



## Wormwood (Jul 24, 2005)

wolf70 said:
			
		

> The sign said, "We don't call 911."




That exact sign is posted on my rear fence.

/FMCDH


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jul 24, 2005)

Rondo Hatton.

And Raymond Massey in *Arsenic and Old Lace*.


----------



## Klaus (Jul 24, 2005)

mhacdebhandia said:
			
		

> If, like me, you're an aficionado of Christopher Walken *and* Christopher Walken impressions, you'll know that's actually Jay Mohr doing the voice.
> 
> Other well-known-actors-in-their-own-right who do a killer Walken are Kevin Pollack and Kevin Spacey. Spacey did a great "Walken auditioning for the part Han Solo" on _Saturday Night Live_ once, made funnier by the fact that Walken was Lucas' second choice if he couldn't have Harrison Ford.
> 
> I vote Walken myself, obviously.



 Well, the epsiode still tells the truth: Christopher Walken is teh scary!

Wow, I wonder how Star Wars would turn out if Walken was Han Solo. He'd probably dethrone Palpatine and become the new Emperor.


----------



## reveal (Jul 24, 2005)

Klaus said:
			
		

> Wow, I wonder how Star Wars would turn out if Walken was Han Solo. He'd probably dethrone Palpatine and become the new Emperor.




I think it would have gone something like this:

http://www.rpgcentric.com/files/Star_Wars_Audition.wmv


----------



## Wolv0rine (Jul 24, 2005)

Christopher Walken is the spookiest man alive.

Kevin Spacey doing a Chris Walken impression (which is 100 percent spot-on) is among the funniest things this world has to offer.


----------



## MonsterMash (Jul 25, 2005)

Another vote for Christopher Walken

Honourable mentions for:
Dennis Hopper
Christopher Lee
Charles Gray - playing Blofeld


----------



## rbingham2000 (Aug 20, 2005)

Sam Neill from Event Horizon and several other movies which I cannot now remember.

And Gary Oldman, one delightfully creepy SOB from The Professional, Dracula, and several other movies where he plays the bad dude.


----------



## Dog Moon (Aug 20, 2005)

> Originally posted by *Wolv0rine*
> Kevin Spacey doing a Chris Walken impression (which is 100 percent spot-on) is among the funniest things this world has to offer.




Where is this?  I wanna see.


----------



## Klaus (Aug 20, 2005)

Dog_Moon2003 said:
			
		

> Where is this?  I wanna see.



http://www.rpgcentric.com/files/Star_Wars_Audition.wmv

Teh funny!


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Aug 20, 2005)

Heh- When my dad was living up in LA several years back, he used to go to the Chateau Marmont on Sunset a lot. One night he saw Christopher Walken there, and he went up to him and said, "I just wanted to tell you, you've given me many hours of nervous pleasure."

Apparently Christopher Walken enjoyed the compliment, because they talked together for a while afterwards. (Of course, he asked my dad first if he was involved in the business; my dad said he had a feeling that if he had been, or said he had been, that would have ended the conversation. Not that I can blame Walken- I'm sure the last thing he wanted to do was talk to someone who was trying to make a connection.)

In any case, I'd have to throw my hat in the ring on the Walken suggestion.


----------



## Szatany (Aug 20, 2005)

Yes, Christopher Walken is great, but lets not forget good old Brad Douriff.


----------



## James Heard (Aug 20, 2005)

Sam Neil, because In The Mouth of Madness is my favorite scary-screw-me-up horror film ever. George C Scott gets a nod too, because his character in Firestarter is creepier than little girls who blow things.

Walken just makes me giggle actually. It's not that I don't think he's a fine actor, but he doesn't "do it for me" as far as scary any more than Vincent Price did. Oh well, I don't see what the big deal is about Angeline Jolie either and people keep telling how great _she_ is too.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Aug 23, 2005)

I'm a little surprised I haven't seen more mention of John Malkovich.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 23, 2005)

Klaus Kinski

Bye
Thanee


----------



## fett527 (Aug 24, 2005)

Ashrem Bayle said:
			
		

> I'm a little surprised I haven't seen more mention of John Malkovich.




Thakns for bringing this back around, I missed it the first time.

Anyone see American Psycho?






I know he may have ruined the image with Batman Begins, but Christian Bale was way creeeeepy.


----------



## mhacdebhandia (Aug 24, 2005)

Don't try to tell me there's anyone more terrifying than this man.


----------



## Jarrod (Aug 24, 2005)

Christopher Walken.

So I'm reading this, and say (out loud) "Duh. Christopher Walken." My wife looks at me and says "A thread about the scariest man alive?"

And if anyone's played Privateer 2, he's actually a good guy... but I kept expecting him to stab me in the back. I mean, it's _Christopher Walken_.


----------



## Steel_Wind (Aug 24, 2005)

wingsandsword said:
			
		

> Christopher Walken, clearly.  I saw the title of the thread and that's the first thing I thought of, before I clicked on it.  Apparently I wasn't the only one.




Agreed. Me too.


----------



## sniffles (Aug 25, 2005)

I don't know about anyone else, but Killian Murphy really creeped me out in 
Batman Begins (the evil psychiatrist/Scarecrow). Haven't seen him in anything else, though.

I would have voted for Chris Walken, except I think he's actually really charming. He started his career as a dancer, which is why he's so good in the Fatboy Slim video. Brad Dourif is much creepier, because he's creepy in real life too!


----------



## Gog (Aug 25, 2005)

Wormwood said:
			
		

> Keanu Reeves is the most frightening actor I've ever seen. I dare you to watch him in Dracula or Point Break and maintain a belief in a rational, ordered universe.
> 
> He's Cthulhu with a learning disability.




Man that is so going in my sig. It is one of the few times I have actually laughed out loud from a bulletin board post.


----------



## Jerome Steelsides (Aug 25, 2005)

sniffles said:
			
		

> I don't know about anyone else, but Killian Murphy really creeped me out in
> Batman Begins (the evil psychiatrist/Scarecrow). Haven't seen him in anything else, though.



He's in Red Eye, too.


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Aug 26, 2005)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> Rondo Hatton.
> 
> And Raymond Massey in *Arsenic and Old Lace*.




Heh, it was better with Boris Karloff... While they kept the joke it fell a little flat coming from Massey.

"I had to kill him, he said I looked like _Boris Karloff!_"

But my hat is tipped for Christopher Walken.

The Auld Grump - Who played Teddy _and_ Doctor Einstein in the school play... (it involved some quick costume changes...) Charge!


----------



## mojo1701 (Aug 26, 2005)

My vote goes also to Christopher Walken, though I do find this to be relevant to the category:


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Aug 27, 2005)

Imagine waking up in the middle of the night with *that* looming over your head.


----------



## freebfrost (Aug 27, 2005)

Christopher Walken, hands down.


----------



## Kanegrundar (Aug 27, 2005)

Gary Oldman as the withered Dracula creeped me out, but overall it's Walken.

BTW, has anyone seen www.walken2008.com other than me?  I wonder if this is real or a hoax?  The world would have to bow down to America's superiority if he won the presidency!  If not, he'd scare them into submission!!!

Kane


----------



## Dog Moon (Aug 27, 2005)

I'd vote for Walken for Pres.  Huzzah!  Huzzah!


----------



## Skrit (Aug 27, 2005)

Brad Dourif for sure..

He plays such strange a creepy parts all the time!! It's like the director says "well we need an actor to play this creepy guy... I know get Brad Dourif".

Let's see, let's see.. He played...
Voice of Chucky first off...
Dune, uh... Piter De Vries was his name??
Alien Resurection The doctor that loved the aliens, Gediman
LOTR: Two Towers/ ROTK Wormtongue
Mississippi Burning, Pell
One Xfiles Episode where he could channel the dead...

Yeah he's played some wierd dudes...


----------

